# Before I run back to Radio Shack



## Harro (Oct 14, 2013)

I have just received my Radio Shack 33-2055 meter and I install new battery and turn on and get the LO display on all settings. My iphone app db meter is reading around 60 db but the Radio Shack meter does not register a reading at all. Just LO. I am assuming that the meter is faulty and will take it back, but in the off chance that I am idiot to all things, I thought I would ask here first. Is my radio shack meter broken? :huh:


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Operation of the meter is pretty straight forward so if you have turned the knob and flipped the switches it looks like it may be a lemon.
Any possibility the "new" battery is dead ?


----------



## Harro (Oct 14, 2013)

chashint said:


> Any possibility the "new" battery is dead ?


Thanks for the reply.
I tested the battery and it is ok, but on the safe side installed another new one with same results on the meter. nada

So it looks like back to the shack. addle:


----------

